# What song can you absolutely not stand to hear?



## BDBoop (Jul 11, 2012)

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler

You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone

Feelings - Some dude from the 70's


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2012)

Walking in Memphis by Marc Cohn. 

I will leave the room. The restaurant.  I'll press the emergency stop button in the elevator and climb out.


----------



## barry1960 (Jul 11, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler
> 
> You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone
> 
> Feelings - Some dude from the 70's



That is a pretty good list, like a fingernail scratching a chalk board. You may have a future as a horror movie screen writer.

Some other of my least favorites:

Candle in the wind - Elton John

Copa Cabana - Barry Manilow

Ballroom Blitz - Sweet

The Pina Colada Song _ Rupert Holmes


----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2012)

Tubthumping by Chumbawumba.

Anything by Lady Gaga.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 11, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Walking in Memphis by Marc Cohn.
> 
> I will leave the room. The restaurant.  I'll press the emergency stop button in the elevator and climb out.



Ditto!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 11, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Tubthumping by Chumbawumba.
> 
> Anything by Lady Gaga.



But I love tubthumping!!

I know, I know; I'm the only one.

Theme from the Titanic.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 11, 2012)

A horse with no name.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 11, 2012)

Heart of Gold, Neil Young


----------



## ipMems (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw her standing there - The Beatles
Numb - Linkin Park
Dancing Queen - ABBA

perhaps, almost all songs of The Beatles


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Anything by Michael Bolton.

Makes me want to eat glass.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, oh-oh! MacArthur Park!


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Ben, Michael Jackson


----------



## ipMems (Jul 12, 2012)

oh, yes... Billy Jean! this is geniusly!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 12, 2012)

"Come on Eilene"


----------



## del (Jul 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Anything by Michael Bolton.
> 
> Makes me want to eat glass.



bon appetit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFood_bTOX4]Michael Bolton - How Am I Supposed To Live Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2012)

No thank you.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

This one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saalGKY7ifU]&#39;Titanic&#39; Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ipMems (Jul 12, 2012)

ha-ha! i've made the wrong translation...  in russian we say "i can't stand hearing this thing" - means "i begin to dance, i like it"  excuse me


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

del said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Anything by Michael Bolton.
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

Fast Car, Tracy Chapman. HOY!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2012)

Just about all of the above.......

And this one.  GAWD I hate whiners!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWzq4bcRqTQ]Randy Vanwarmer Just When I Needed You Most - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jul 12, 2012)

Anything by Beyonce, JLo, and all that.


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned this, and I know Dabs will agree...anything by Nickleback.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2012)

Anything by Rush?


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 12, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Anything by Rush?





del is that you?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm Not Lisa - Jessi Colter

Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gayle

Bluer Than Blue - Michael Johnson

The last one. Whenever my sister was drunk (often), she sang "You're the only life this empty box has ever had."

Oh!! and "Every time you go away, you take a piece of meat with you," Paul Young.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 12, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Oh!! and "Every time you go away, you take a piece of meat with you," Paul Young.


My sister used to go around singing that Helen Reddy tune like this:

"I am *strong*! I am *invisible*!"


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2012)

Dream Weaver
Hey Jude


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 12, 2012)

To me the songs' music is good, but other than that I hate "Sin Wagon" and "White Trash Wedding" from the Dixie Chicks.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Actually just about all of their songs I can't stand to hear because of them thinking that they are the only people who have the right to speak their minds. To me, the only three songs from them that I may not turn off if I heard them on the radio is "If I Fall", "Tonight The Heartache's On Me", and their Tribute To Tradition album cover of "Stand By Your Man".


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Anything by Michael Bolton.
> 
> Makes me want to eat glass.



I remember, as a kid in the early 90's, being a massive Michael Bolton fan. Thank goodness I grew up...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned this, and I know Dabs will agree...anything by Nickleback.



I can't believe I didn't think of them! I HATE Nickelback. Worst band ever!


----------



## Dabs (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG Boop....I adore Wind Beneath My Wings by Bette Midler, I had that song played at my Mother's funeral. I wouldn't want to listen to it every day tho.

I loathe American Pie...(not sure who the artist is).....and Amazing Grace, sung by anydamnbody.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 13, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned this, and I know Dabs will agree...anything by Nickleback.



Hey....fuck you bob, and the collum you rode in on ~Lmao~


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Having my baby, Paul Anka


----------



## Douger (Jul 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhFgNoRIOI8]Steven Tyler Star Spangled Banner at TD Gardens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 13, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I adore Wind Beneath My Wings by Bette Midler, I had that song played at my Mother's funeral. I wouldn't want to listen to it every day tho.


That reminds me of Vince Gill's "Go Rest High On That Mountain". Because that song has been a part of a few funerals that I have been to, it isn't a song that I care to hear anymore if I ever have. 

God bless you and Vince always!!!   

Holly

P.S. The same thing goes for "That's My Job" by Conway Twitty, may he rest in peace too.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2012)

Anything by Micheal Jackson, Phil Collins, or the Beatles.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 13, 2012)

Because of something horrifying that happened in my area on Independence Day last week, I definitely do not care to hear "If I Die Young" from The Band Perry anymore.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dabs (Jul 13, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I adore Wind Beneath My Wings by Bette Midler, I had that song played at my Mother's funeral. I wouldn't want to listen to it every day tho.
> ...



It's odd you mentioned this particular song by Vince Gill........that was also played at my Mother's funeral~


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^ Any song that is mainly about someone not being here anymore is pretty much a song that I do not care to hear.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

Georgie Girl.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't........even.....speak......it







it has something to do with ringing a bell of mine


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Can't........even.....speak......it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SveJUtLkZm0]I Can&#39;t Fight This Feeling Anymore- Horton Hears A Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> A horse with no name.



I
Should
Double
Fucking
Fucking
Super NEG your ASS

That's the coolest song ever


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2012)

This one rips my fucking heart out. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ij_iTQt2w]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind (&#39;74) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Like a virgin

And anything by her 20something knockoffs is teeth grinding.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Can't........even.....speak......it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvfqc7Ih61Y]Donna Summer - Ring my bell with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Staying alive by the nuts in a vice Bee Gees


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2012)

Anything by Michael Jackson or MacArthur Park.

Why the hell would someone leave a cake out in the rain?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Can't........even.....speak......it
> ...


**lalalalalalalala****

I didn't click!!



At the base exchange, one day, someone had put about $5 in the jukebox and selected that song for every song........
When it started up for the 3rd time, I walked up and unplugged it!

The people eating lunch all applauded. I don;t know how many times it had played before we got there, but.....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Dabs said:


> OMG Boop....I adore Wind Beneath My Wings by Bette Midler, I had that song played at my Mother's funeral. I wouldn't want to listen to it every day tho.
> 
> *I loathe American Pie*...(not sure who the artist is).....and Amazing Grace, sung by anydamnbody.


commie


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2012)

"Candle in the Wind" by Elton John

and anything by Lady Gag-gag


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Theme song from "Barney and Friends"

Seriously, homicidal type music


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycbgHM1mI0k]Dusty Springfield - Wishin&#39; And Hopin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, and

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZr0_ic1304]Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man (TOTP 1975)_HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

Anything by Michael Bolton. My room mate used to play the whole album everyday at least twice. After the first few songs I'd  want to get in the bathtub, drink poison and slit my wrists. . .well. . .okay. . .maybe just rip the disc out of the player and use it for a frisbee.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

My sister played Carole King's Tapestry until I had no reason to live anymore.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, and
> 
> Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man (TOTP 1975)_HQ - YouTube


No doubt you lesbians hate that song.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> My sister played Carole King's Tapestry until I had no reason to live anymore.




I really loved the Tapestry album when it first came out . Them was da good ole daze. But hearing it now  makes me nauseous.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

I overdosed.

Course, she claims I did the same thing to her with the BeeGees Live album.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2012)

"Pinball Wizard" by the "Who"


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, and
> 
> Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man (TOTP 1975)_HQ - YouTube



No, now, there is just enough country in me that I can hear Tammy on the country station and sing along with that one.

Remember the movie 'Monster'? And the song they skated to? I can't here that without thinking of poor wretched Eileen Wornos.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

Life got in the way of my appreciation of that one.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> "Pinball Wizard" by the "Who"


Definately done to death.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Life got in the way of my appreciation of that one.



Heard that. I was in a REAL bad relationship in '73 and it knocked out just about the whole year's worth of songs for me.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 14, 2012)

99.99 percent of rap songs...


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Life got in the way of my appreciation of that one.



BD, did you get to read my story called Evie on the Writers thread? I wish you would. I need some  criticism.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> 99.99 percent of rap songs...



THANK YEW!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Life got in the way of my appreciation of that one.
> ...



No, I just got back from a road trip. Will look.


----------



## elvis (Jul 14, 2012)

Ebony and Ivory.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 14, 2012)

One of the very, very few rap songs I do like...and it's a parady.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIOzM7SsMo]Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & Majors - YouTube[/ame]

About the only genuine one I do like is Gangsta's Paradise, but even then Coolio stole the best riff from Stevie Wonder.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Anytime. I think you'll 'feel' it.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> One of the very, very few rap songs I do like...and it's a parady.
> 
> Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & Majors - YouTube
> 
> About the only genuine one I do like is Gangsta's Paradise, but even then Coolio stole the best riff from Stevie Wonder.



I liked Slim Shady (EMINEM) when he first came out and knocked them ole hardcore gangsta's back on their heels.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> I overdosed.
> 
> Course, she claims I did the same thing to her with the BeeGees Live album.



Oh Lawd!!


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 14, 2012)

Good night all. Have a great late evening and a superior tomorrow.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler
> 
> You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone
> 
> Feelings - Some dude from the 70's



Anything by Nickelback.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Ice ice baby, by vanilla ice


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Yellow submarine, da beatles


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

I will always love you

seriously, I'll stab sumbody


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?



Because they are terrible.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI53eWUz2Pk]Nickelback- Figured You Out - YouTube[/ame]

*they fucking rock!*


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2012)

Final Countdown - Asia
Sister Christian - Night Ranger
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard
Talk Dirty To Me - Poison


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 15, 2012)

Final Countdown is Europe

Heat of the Moment is Asia....;o)


----------



## Luissa (Jul 15, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?



Because they suck, and we actually have taste?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 15, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No offense, but I just lost a little respect for you.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

Anything by Gordon Lightfoot
Just the two of us


----------



## Dabs (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG, I am too shocked to see so many that dislike Nickelback.....good then...more for me.
I love their songs, when I first heard of them...I was thinking "Ew, grunge, yuck"......but after a while, they grew on me and some of their songs are good to rock too and others are good ballads.
Their new CD Here Or Now has a song called Lullaby.
If someone is thinking about suicide, this song will give you chills.

Anywho.....I like'm........I never liked bands like Nirvana and others.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 15, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and
> ...



My parents were huge fans of Tammy Wynette and George Jones....Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty.....and Porter Wagner and Dolly Parton.
I used to be riding in the back seat as a young girl getting sick to death of those twangy country songs.
So...I don't care for country much.
But I do have a large case of cassettes in the other room, all country music, all play good.......I pop one in from time to time and think of my Mother


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't give up on us baby - David Soul


----------



## Dabs (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Don't give up on us baby - David Soul



One of those 'one hit wonders'


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tubthumping by Chumbawumba.
> ...



tub thumping is a fun song


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 15, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> One of the very, very few rap songs I do like...and it's a parady.
> 
> Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & Majors - YouTube
> 
> About the only genuine one I do like is Gangsta's Paradise, *but even then Coolio stole the best riff from Stevie Wonder.*



Hip hop production - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, and
> 
> Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man (TOTP 1975)_HQ - YouTube



I have to disagree


----------



## Sherry (Jul 15, 2012)

There was a time in HS when I hated the song "Sherry Baby", because I would feel embarrassed when people would start singing it to me...they still do it, but now it just makes me smile.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 15, 2012)

first two that came to mind (of popular songs)

Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen
Kiss - Prince


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 15, 2012)

Born in the USA. Holy for repetitive.


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Heart of Gold, Neil Young



You listed two great songs, "Material Girl" ranks with "She's a Man Eater" as noxious. Also, the always annoying "Mama Mia" by ABBA.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine would have to be my older brother's rendition of "99 bottles of beer on the wall" back when.


----------



## rdean (Jul 15, 2012)

I love this song, but this guy slays it.  Just like his polices would this country.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud3mMj0AZZk]Obama for America TV Ad: "Firms" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 15, 2012)

rdean said:


> I love this song, but this guy slays it.  Just like his polices would this country.
> 
> Obama for America TV Ad: "Firms" - YouTube



This is not a political thread, rdean. Whacks with wet noodles for you.



Don't you even have a life?


----------



## butterfly123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Any song by Justin bieber.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

butterfly123 said:


> Any song by Justin bieber.



I've never heard one. There's a reason for that.

We've got tonight, Dr. Hook.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2012)

Almost everything from the 80s


----------



## Liability (Jul 16, 2012)

_*Sea of Love*_ -- the Honeydrippers.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't fight this feeling anymore - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Missourian (Jul 16, 2012)

Particle Man by They Might Be Giants *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNT8SMlqLJA"]Particle Man - YouTube[/ame]




* *Legal Disclaimer* -  'By clicking the Youtube link above I agree that neither I nor other viewers nor any other person living or dead will bring any claims of any kind  against the poster of this link as a result of any injuries to include but not limited to mental trauma,  brain injury or death, or expenses or damages that I or other viewers or any other person living or dead may suffer in any way related to the Youtube video posted, whether such claims be known or unknown or arise in the  future.'​


----------



## Dabs (Jul 16, 2012)

butterfly123 said:


> Any song by Justin bieber.



Why the fuck not??
He wants to be your boyfriend ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs (Jul 16, 2012)

Knocking On Heaven's Door~


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 16, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Particle Man by They Might Be Giants *
> 
> Particle Man - YouTube
> 
> ...



I LOVE that song!!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Particle Man by They Might Be Giants *
> ...



I loved it 20 years ago...before I understood the *Curse*.

Hear it once,  it will be with you forever,  and It escapes at the most inopportune moments...like when you realize with horror that you've been singing it out loud in line at walmart.

"Person man,  Person man,  hit on the head with a...fry..ing...pan....."      


...hence the disclaimer.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 16, 2012)

Reeling in the years....pretty much anything by steely Dan

Summer breeze by seals and krofts


----------



## Dabs (Jul 16, 2012)

Rocky Top (Tennessee) *blech*

Big orange sucks ass ~LoL~


----------



## Peach (Jul 16, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Don't give up on us baby - David Soul



That song is nauseating, along with "All By Myself": Eric Carmen, AND of course "Everything I Do, I Do For You", yuck-Bryan Adams.


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Peach (Jul 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Knocking On Heaven's Door~



I LOVE Knockin' on Heaven's Door, don't like....actually, I can't think of a song by Dylan I really can't stand. Easier with Journey, the caterwaul of Don't Stop Believin'  sounds like a cat be tortured.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 16, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> Summer breeze by seals and krofts


I love that song.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dabs (Jul 16, 2012)

bobcollum said:


>



Bob....I will find you someday, tie you down, and play all my Nickelback CDs....very very loud.
You will either learn to love them....or wanna kill me......either way....I don't care


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2012)

that damn sail away song by ina?

nights in white satin.....

i love rocky top damn it.....

i have no fucking clue who nickelback is....or was

sweet home alabama.....

any thing by james taylor but esp ....i see fire i see rain blah blah....


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 17, 2012)

butterfly123 said:


> Any song by Justin bieber.



See? That's how far out of it I am. I don't remember ever hearing a song by Justin Beiber. But when Sherry mentioned 'Sherry Baby' the hair on my arms stood up. THAT was a great song and a great time.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody remember 'Cinnamon' by Tommy James and the Shondels? (or was it?) Anyway, when he hit that high note on CinnaMIN my teeth used to clamp shut. (not mispelled, that's how it sounded) Yeek!
CinnaMIN. Let me in!
Not on yer life Buck-o.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 17, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Having my baby, Paul Anka



That one pretty much pegs out the Sap-O-Meter.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 17, 2012)

Starship... After all these years "We built this city" STILL SUCKS!


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?
> ...


That's funny right there.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> butterfly123 said:
> 
> 
> > Any song by Justin bieber.
> ...



I almost died to the 'Sherry' song by Journey. Driving my car, less than half a block from church. I looked right, then left, then right - pulled out, slammed on the brakes as a silver vehicle came from nowhere. I looked like O.O and my brain just kept going "Well I shoulda been gone..."

bleep.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2012)

Anything by Neal Young, Bread, America, Four Seasons
Most everything released since 1987
And some damn stupid song from 1969 or so about a dog running into the surf and disappearing.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> Anything by Neal Young, Bread, America, Four Seasons
> Most everything released since 1987
> And some damn stupid song from 1969 or so about a dog running into the surf and disappearing.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OwpA02iJkM]HENRY GROSS- "SHANNON" (WRITTEN ABOUT THE PASSING OF CARL WILSON&#39;S IRISH SETTER) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't stand Break My Stride by Matthew Wilder
anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Anything by Neal Young, Bread, America, Four Seasons
> ...



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## jillian (Jul 17, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Whats with all the women hating on Nickleback?



Nickelback doesn't bother me. People like to say they don't like them b/c they're not cool.

but they sell an awful lot of records.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

This song still gives me the heebie-jeebies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1PLT0GljPA]BLOODROCK - D.O.A./EVERY BODY&#39;S NIGHTMARE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > anything by Pink Floyd.



I KNOW!! I wasn't actually expecting BLASPHEMY in this thread!

/crosses self


----------



## elvis (Jul 17, 2012)

jillian said:


> I can't stand Break My Stride by Matthew Wilder
> anything by Pink Floyd.



And you're friends with EZ?   How the hell?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

I simply must go there.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKweZEKPSqw]On The Turning Away - Pink Floyd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Fuck you Booth...enjoy my shit list  (I'm messin with ya)


Damnit......I will keep on defending my Nickelback...I love those guys.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok....Ok.....I got one EVERYBODY should agree on......
Tiny Tim.....Tiptoe Thru The Tulips ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hotel California.........sucks ass too.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Hotel California.........sucks ass too.



Nuh-UH!!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 17, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler
> 
> You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone
> 
> Feelings - Some dude from the 70's




Anything that radiates from your mouth....


From "Row Row Row Your Boat" to "Stairway to Heaven"


----------



## Dabs (Jul 17, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel California.........sucks ass too.
> ...



I don't know why I hate that one.......most everyone else likes it.
But it does nothing for me.....cept make me cringe if I hear it


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I just said it was funny, I don't know shit from Nickelback.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 17, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Hotel California


Wow, I love that song.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 22, 2012)

Anything by Katy Perry, Lady GayGay or the latest cliche-ridden or patriotic hackjob by [insert name of crappy country artist].


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVvkjuEAwgU]Stevie Wonder-Isn&#39;t She Lovely Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 29, 2012)

Reminiscing by little river band


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ68ovUkw58]Patty Smyth- The Warrior w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2012)

Most Madonna songs...any and all rap.


----------

